# 6 week old pup in big city! HELP!



## oliversmama (Jul 9, 2015)

Hey everyone, 
I'm new to this post my name is Sabina. I just got a 6 week old vizsla pup yesterday. He's a male and im in love with him. although I have a few questions being that im a first tie vizsla owner, and I Havnt had a puppy in my life for about 9 years, also im doing this on my own, and before I lived in my families hours hold. So you may be hearif from me a lot! Any advice would b greatly appreciated. I live in a studio apartment, and I am a little nervous about Oliver's size in about a year. I aim to b diligent on taking him running (1-2) hrs every morning and night, as well as have an he long walk with a dog walker in the Afternoon. 

My question right now is, he just received his first round yesterday at a very young age. He seems very scared of Manhattan, Being that he's come from way upstate newyork in farmland. When I try walkig him he cried and shakes. Should I not push? Or should I encourage him to keep walking and ignore his crys? keep in mind that most people get their pups at 8 weeks, he is only 6. Also, he's afraid of his crate. Which I so scared about because I don't want to throw him in there, and on saterday I will need to leave him alone for around 2 hrs. I can always have a friend watch him. but I am scared that if we don't push him with the crate, it will
B harder to get him in there with time. I fed him in there today, so he ate, but after just came right out and won't go back. It's sectioned off just enough for him to turn around. I don't want tp just throw him in and shut the door either. please give advise because everything I see is for pups 8 weeks or older. I have no idea if I am pushing such a baby tOo hard. thank you so much!


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Sabina,

Welcome to the forum. I suggest take things slowly with him, forcing things on him may become traumatic at this point. Put comfortable blanket or bed inside the crate, his favorite toys and a shirt with your scent. Also, try feeding him inside the crate, he needs to associate the crate as good place for him.

I would not walk him outside since he does not have all his vaccinations. When he gets all his vaccinations I suggest taking him to dog runs that have sections for small dogs such as Madison Square Park on Madison and 23rd or Washington Square Park by West 4th and Mcdougal Streets. There are plenty of dog runs/park in Manhattan but these two seem to be the most friendly places to be and the better way to get his confidence.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its kind of a catch 22.
Its not going to be good for the pup to have to stay inside until fully vaccinated. He will miss out on so much socialization. Not even going into potty training him. But your going to have to keep him away from places other dogs frequent, probably not a easy task. Next he shouldn't be bombarded with all the city sounds, if he is scared of them. We work at a distance until the pup is comfortable with them. Again probably not easy living in Manhattan. You just have to search for areas that are maybe a little quiter for him.


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello Sabrina,
Riley and TR have provided you with some great info. Crate training always varies from pup to pup, but one thing that works well is a rewards system. It is an excellent learning tool for pups, they love being rewarded with praise, playing or treats for doing somthing right. This will also help them associate things like good behavior, going potty in the right spot, and going into their crate with a positive experience, making them want to repeat their performance again in the future. Each time he goes into his crate, reward him with a treat! 

Over time he will learn that his crate is a safe zone and he can go there to relax. You don't want to assosiate his crate as a negative place to be such as putting him in there for doing something wrong. 

Always remember when training your pup, patience, patience, patience! There are times that will be extremely frustrating, those are the times when you need to step back, take a deep breath and find your zen place before you continue. 

Also your pup is only 6 weeks old, always ask yourself would you expect the same performance from a 6 week old human! These guys aim to please but may not understand what you want the first couple of times you try something new. Take care and good luck!

Jrod


----------



## franzonaling (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi Sabrina,

Wow! 6 weeks old - I bet he's tiny and adorable! Mine is 12 weeks now, and she's growing like a weed. We're still working on crate training, but that's mostly our fault because she's so cute and we sometimes let her sleep with us at night. The biggest things we're doing with the crate is to keep it a happy place, with treats to entice her into it and not forcing her in. I read the other day not to start crate training until 9 weeks of age, which probably isn't true, since it's such a good house training tool. I had a lot of worries about socialization as well, but the puppy kindergarten trainer said that more dogs die from being poorly socialized than from infectious disease and that really scared the pants off me!! So we hit the tot lot playgrounds and stores like Cabela's at 8-9 weeks (after her 2nd round of shots). We keep meaning to bring her to NYC but wanted to wait until she got a little bigger, we'll prob go next weekend. Let me know if you want to set up a play date!


----------



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

Good luck with the little one! I honestly can't imagine raising a Viszla in a city. Our puppy was pretty shy even in our suburban backyard for the first few weeks we had her. If you own a car, or maybe could rent a zip car I would try and take the puppy out of the city, somewhere more rural where she can go for walks and get used to you/ start learning how to trust you and do some basic training and command work with her. After she learns how to walk and gets comfortable being away from her old home in NY, I'd try taking her to places like some of the other members suggested. Places in the city that wouldn't be too overwhelming. I agree though, socialization is so key at this age. Have friends come over, go see your family, after the pup gets a second round of shots, maybe consider a visit to a pet store of place like Lowe's ( that welcome dog's). ACE Hardware also welcomes dogs. City walking can be very loud and overwhelming for a pup!


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Personally I wouldn't take him out until he is fully vaccinated. Even then, he doesn't need that much exercise and he will need more socialization. Petsmart have puppy training classes that allow some socialization. Also, when he gets to about ten weeks you can also start having him experience everything from the safety of your arms. We carried Penny for a long time in London, before she was vaccinated and after she had enough exercise. We would go for a "walk" past a school while it was letting out, travel on the bus and the tube, etc. She always felt safe when we held her. We also didn't have a problem with fear later and I think a lot of it had to do with all the experiences she had when she was little. Just be careful not to push them. They are gentle little souls.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I was surprised to read of your puppy's young age when you got him! Wow... 6 weeks! In at least twenty states, it is illegal for a puppy to be taken from its mother before the age of 8 weeks. I'm sure you are caring for him well though, and I hope Oliver is progressing nicely! Do you have any photos you could post? ;D


----------

